# Dizionario delle parolacce



## Quibbelqurz (20 Luglio 2007)

Visto che siamo in vena tanto in tanto, vorrei proporre un dizionario ufficioso. Senza fare nomi però. I più belli saranno premiati con ... un link a un video YouTube divertente?

La più bella che io abbia mai sentito è questa:

Per le budelle della Madonna!


----------



## Old Paolo (20 Luglio 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Visto che siamo in vena tanto in tanto, vorrei proporre un dizionario ufficioso. Senza fare nomi però. I più belli saranno premiati con ... un link a un video YouTube divertente?
> 
> La più bella che io abbia mai sentito è questa:
> 
> Per le budelle della Madonna!


 

L'anema de meglio muorte e chi te stramuorto.


----------



## Mari' (20 Luglio 2007)

Paolo ha detto:


> *L'anema de meglio muorte e chi te stramuorto*.


*e di chi non te son e campan a muort *


----------



## cat (23 Luglio 2007)

IO PIù DI cAZZO NON MI SEMBRA CHE DICO.......


----------



## @lex (24 Luglio 2007)

azz questo me l'ero perso:

*a' smandrappata!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## cat (24 Luglio 2007)

stasera mi va di fare la permalosona.....
alex....mica è riferita a me questa parola in dialetto di non so che zona???????
ho cercato in google e ......azzo!!!!!!


----------



## @lex (24 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> stasera mi va di fare la permalosona.....
> alex....mica è riferita a me questa parola in dialetto di non so che zona???????
> ho cercato in google e ......azzo!!!!!!


no che non era riferita a te cat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
è la parolaccia più "folkloristica" che io conosca.
E' romanesco


----------



## Bruja (26 Luglio 2007)

*....*

Zompapereta il cui significato è ritrovabile e Scarciana che è chiaro solo ad un certo lembo dell'Emilia.
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Zompapereta il cui significato è ritrovabile e *Scarciana* che è chiaro solo ad un certo lembo dell'Emilia.
> Bruja


Dai, scarciana mica è una parolaccia!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Palpaciozze ti dice qualcosa???


----------



## Bruja (26 Luglio 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Dai, scarciana mica è una parolaccia!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vagamente !!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Comunque tu prova a dirmi scarciana e vedi cosa capita "a quel vago pensier che in testa hai"!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   (vedi che ti ho trovato qualcosa in testa  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (26 Luglio 2007)

Io partecipo con una semplice, semplice

Su cunnu chi ti 'nda cagau brutto fill' e bagassa!!!

non mi sento di tradurre


----------



## Old Compos mentis (26 Luglio 2007)

A doverle cercare adesso mi sembra di non ricordarne alcuna.
Ma in auto ne dico tante tra me e me e ne urlo tante dal finestrino. Mi registro e poi posto.


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io partecipo con una semplice, semplice
> 
> Su cunnu chi ti 'nda cagau brutto fill' e bagassa!!!
> 
> non mi sento di tradurre


Che starebbe per ..."le corna di chi ti ha _espulso_ brutto figlio di ...." ?!?!


----------



## Old Volo&cado (26 Luglio 2007)

"l'hai data via talmente tanto che quando corri ti applaude"   

	
	
		
		
	


	





"ma leva sto naso dal piatto che se ti giri sparecchi"

"minchione strapazzato nello sperma, ma di quale polpetta di merxxa sei figlio?" (detta a mio cugino presso un semaforo O_O)


----------

